# Norman Spirit/calais Seaways



## ian234 (Mar 27, 2009)

NORMAN SPIRIT HAS NOW BEEN RE-NAMED CALAIS SEAWAYS AND HAS BEEN PAINTED IN DFDS COLOURS Photo in MarineTraffic.com


----------

